# Do you have GOOD uber rider comments that you haven't read yet?



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I didn't know where to find these for a while until I stumbled upon them. See screenshot of where they are located. Maybe you have some good comments in there you haven't seen yet. It's under the ratings tab on the cell phone app. You must have an Android to see these menus. It is not in the iphone app.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Desperate to see...I will comment lol


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

I have 5 star comments on the main screen, but when I click to view the whole comments, it says I don't have any.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Your 5 star comments are supposed to show up, mine do when I view the feedback comment section under ratings.


----------



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

Where can you find this screen in the driver app? TIA


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Here's the menu on my cellphone app:

Home
Trip History
Earnings
Rewards
Waybill
Invite a Driver
Help
Settings

Sign Out

Where is the Ratings tab?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe you have to use the partner app on Android to see this menu.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I believe you have to use the partner app on Android to see this menu.


Correct Android-only  why not release it to the actual better phones out there?


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I get mine on Wed paydaywith android
I


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have no comments of any kind, in over 1300 trips. And I know pax left some good comments because a couple showed me they did it before getting out of the car.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have no comments of any kind, in over 1300 trips. And I know pax left some good comments because a couple showed me they did it before getting out of the car.


Are you sure ? You should be able to see your comments. On the Partner app you go to ratings, then go to feedback and click on comments. It you have comments, that's where they will be. Good luck.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Correct Android-only  why not release it to the actual better phones out there?


Just heard back from Uber Support on this very question.

This feature will be available on iPhones in the near future. Seems strange they would test this on androids.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> Just heard back from Uber Support on this very question.
> 
> This feature will be available on iPhones in the near future. Seems strange they would test this on androids.


"Near future" aka 2017


----------



## msmith83 (Sep 5, 2015)

They took ratings off the Partners webpage summary


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

msmith83 said:


> They took ratings off the Partners webpage summary


I noticed that too. Sucksville


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow, I never knew about this. If you go to the ratings page in the Android app and then expand the feedback section (touch the right arrow) you'll see two sections, one for issues and comments. It only has the good comments though but it was nice to see some kind words.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> Are you sure ? You should be able to see your comments. On the Partner app you go to ratings, then go to feedback and click on comments. It you have comments, that's where they will be. Good luck.


Yeah I'm sure. (I know where to look).


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, you do know where to look.


----------

